# Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle



## FalkenFisch (24. September 2007)

N´abend fischverrückte Kollegen.

Wie im Parallelthread "was so geht" zu sehen, wirft man offensichtlich mit Multirolle deutlich weiter, als mit der Stationärrolle.

Am Beach habe ich allerdings noch niemanden mit einer Multirolle gesehen; die Stationärrolle ist offensichtlich eindeutig weiter verbreitet.

Da es beim Brandungsangeln aber ja grundsätzlich eher von Vorteil ist, eine möglichst große Wurfweite erzielen zu können, stellt sich für mich die bohrende Frage: Warum ist das so, dass die Multi so selten in der Praxis zum Einsatz kommt???

Muß man zum Werfen mit einer Multi studiert haben? Ist das werfen so schwer? Oder gibt es neben der reinen Wurfweite so gravierende Nachteile, dass es in der Praxis, abseits der Surfcasting-Turniere, keinen Sinn macht, diese einzusetzen?

Ich fische z.Zt. die Shimano Super Aero Technium mit einer Shimano NAVI 7000, würde es aber, wenn es wirklich nur die fehlende Wurftechnik ist, mal mit einer Multi probieren.

damit kann man dann vermutlich jeden Fisch überwerfen ;-)))


----------



## Fishzilla (24. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Hallo.
Bei mir und wahrscheinlich bei den anderen Anglern ist die Angst vor Perücken sehr groß.
Ich glaube auch nicht, das die Multis gleich viel Schnur bedingt ihrer Übersetzung einholen können.
Habe mal vor langer Zeit einen Bericht über eine "Multi" aus Afrika gelesen.
Die war ohne Magnet oder Zentrifugalbremse oder wie der ganze Kram heißt.
Möchte mir nicht vorstellen, nachts und im Winter nicht rechtzeitig den Finger auf der Spule gekriegt zu haben.
Außerdem ist es nicht immer notwendig, weit rauszuballern.
Auch in der Brandung sollte der Fisch gesucht werden.


----------



## Pixelschreck (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Also das ist ist wohl falsch verstanden! Mit einer Stationärrolle wirft man weiter. Mit der Peückengefahr hat das sicherlich nicht so viel zu tun. Das kann man üben und bei der Stationärrolle kann man ja auch schnell ein schönes Büschel produzieren. Ein weiter Vorteil der Statonärrolle ist das ich "blind" werfen kann. Also auch nachts nach Gefühl ohne das Blei in der Luft zu sehen. Ein Nachteil der Stationärrolle ist meist der Rollenfuss, dr ist selten extrem stabil und wenn mal wieder eine halbe Tonne Seegrass auf der Schnur hängt verwindet sich die Rolle schon manchmal beägstigend. Bei gleicher Rute, gleichem Gewicht und 0,12er Fireline werfe ich mit der Stationärrolle fast doppeld so weit. Die Multirollen sind für kurze flache Würfe und schwere Aktionen gut. 

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Ansgar (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Moin,

ja, mit der Multi wirfst Du weiter.

Das Du damit noch keinen gesehen hast liegt in der Tat daran, dass das Angeln damit in Dtland nicht weit verbreitet ist. 

In der Theorie sind die Wurfweiten - Vorteile der Multi ja ganz nett - aber die Frage ist, ob Du da wo Du fischst einen Vorteil hast dadurch das Du 20m weiter wirfst?

Gravierende Nachteile gibt es beim Fischen mit der Multi nicht - ausser der Perueckengefahr (und dass Du ne spezielle Rute brauchst - mal eben an Deine normale Rute ranschrauben ist nicht). Allerdings ist die Perueckengefahr ein reelles Aergernis im Vergleich zum werfen mit der Stationaeren. Einmal nicht aufgepasst hast Du gleich ein Vogelnest - und gerade in der Dunkelheit geht das schneller als Du denkst. Gibt Multis mit elektronischer Steuerung, etc. die dieses Problem (angeblich) weitestgehend minimieren, aber die kosten oft richtig Geld (z.B. Shimano Calcutta TE) - und ne Brandungsversion gibt es da auch noch nicht, soweit ich weiss. Musst halt Zeit drauf verwenden, das werfen richtig zu lernen.

Ist natuerlich Geschmacksache und manche schwoeren drauf - und in England siehts Du sogar meistens Multi's - aber in Dtland fischen halt die wenigsten damit. Paar Spezis gibts, aber...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## xbxmxnn (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Moin moin,

in der Tat wirft man mit der Multi weiter - wenn man es kann! Allerdings sind moderne Multirollen wie die Abu Mag Elite mittlerweile so benutzerfreundlich, wenn man sich langsam dran macht, wirft man auch kaum noch Perücken; dabei ist es unabhängig, welchen Wurfstil man wirft, man kann auch mit der Multi einfach nach hinten ablegen und durchziehen und kommt genauso weit wie mit der Stationären, die Weiten der Jungs vom Casting ergeben sich hauptsächlich durch Techniktraining.

Der einzige Nachteil hier: beim DMV ist Pendelwurf oder Schleuderwurf o.ä. verboten, da musst Du nach hinten ablegen und über Kopf werfen (ich weiß, tagsüber - ich habe selbst genug Leute gesehen, die anfangen zu schleudern, sobald es dunkel ist und es keiner mehr sieht), was aber normale Brandungsangler nicht schrecken muß - bei richtigem Gerät! Ich selbst pendle mit der Multi am Strand, benutze aber auch 35er Mono Hauptschnur und 70er Mono Schlagschnur und hatte seit Jahren keinen Abriß mehr; die 28er Keule mit der knotenlosen 55er davor knallt bei jedem zweiten Wurf durch.

Vorteil bei gutem Wurfstil wiederum, egal, ob gependelt oder abgelegt: Man wirft deutlich weiter, aber dennoch kommen die Würmer heil an, wo sie hinsollen, weil der Wurf nicht so ruckartig ist, sondern progressiv aufbaut.

Es ist aber hauptsächlich persönlicher Geschmack, welche Rolle man fischt. Ich persönlich bin aber überzeugt, das Angeln mit der Multi macht mehr Spaß! Und da ich nicht wettkampfangle, ist das der Hauptgrund für mich!

(Kurzer Exkurs: warum macht es mehr Spaß:
- ich werfe tatsächlich weiter 
- die Rolle ist viel leichter als eine entsprechende Stationäre
- der Kontakt zum Fisch ist viel direkter
- ich freue mich über jeden guten Wurf
- eigentlich doofer Grund, aber schön: die Leute machen immer große Augen, wenn man mit Multi am Strand steht und noch weit wirft!  )

Also, meine Empfehlung: einfach mal ausprobieren! Zurückrudern kann man immer noch.


----------



## cafabu (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Hy Abumann,
endlich mal ein bekennender Multifan in der BRD. Bei uns wird die Multi leider viel zu wenig eingesetzt, obwohl die Vorteile eindeutig auf der Hand liegen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass beim Brandungsangeln die Angelhäufigkeit ein Grund ist. Wurftechnik und Wurfgewicht erfordern doch ein gutes Handling der Multi. Wer es da nicht so oft macht, bekommt da schon Probleme. Aber ich habe da mal ne Frage: Mit was für Ruten angelst Du? Auf Anhieb fällt mir da im germanischen Händlergeschehen keine multitaugliche Rute ein, oder machst Du da einen Kompromiss?
Gruß Carsten


----------



## xbxmxnn (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Hi cafabu,

ich habe eine ganze Angelhütte voll mit mutlirollentauglichen Ruten und passenden Rollen, ehrlich gesagt sind auch reichlich Fehlkäufe dabei, weil ich halt seinerzeit gehört habe, diese oder jene Rute sei der Hit, habe sie mir aus England kommen lassen, war nix für mich, die nächste - zur Zeit verkaufe ich einen guten Teil meiner Ruten, Zziplex, Century, Daiwa - nebenbei gibt es noch einen neuen Händler in Nordeutschland, der sich darauf spezialisiert hat, müsste in wenigen Wochen auch online sein; bei Interesse schick mir ne Nachricht, ich nehme an, aus Werbungsgründen kann ich hier nicht einfach so reinschreiben, oder?

Viele Grüße,

Abumann


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Also das ist ist wohl falsch verstanden! Mit einer Stationärrolle wirft man weiter.



|kopfkrat

@ Falkenfisch

Du fischt so eine geile Rute und dann schraubst du dir ne Navi drauf? Könnte wetten das du mit ner Ulterga oder sogar mit der zu deiner Rute passenden Rolle Technium XT wesendlich weiter werfen würdest...


----------



## FalkenFisch (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Danke für die Vielzahl der Beiträge.

@fishzilla

Außerdem ist es nicht immer notwendig, weit rauszuballern.
Auch in der Brandung sollte der Fisch gesucht werden.

Stimmt, aber die Option zu haben, weiter rausballern zu können, als bisher, erweitert die Möglichkeiten den Fisch zu suchen

@pixelschreck

Also das ist ist wohl falsch verstanden! Mit einer Stationärrolle wirft man weiter.

Ich glaube, die Tabellen in dem angesprochenen Parallel-Thread geben ein anderes Bild wieder

@ansgar

aber die Frage ist, ob Du da wo Du fischst einen Vorteil hast dadurch das Du 20m weiter wirfst?

Ich habe oft erlebt, dass ich durch eine um 10 oder 15 Meter größere Wurfweite meinem Strandnachbarn die Fische wegfangen konnte. Möglicherweise hätten mir an anderen, schlechten Fangtagen weitere 20 Meter den Fisch gebracht, den ich so nicht fangen konnte.

und dass Du ne spezielle Rute brauchst - mal eben an Deine normale Rute ranschrauben ist nicht

Aha, dass war mit bisher nicht klar. Was ist denn an den Multiruten anders? Nur die Rollenhalterung?

@Abumann

Vorteil bei gutem Wurfstil wiederum, egal, ob gependelt oder abgelegt: Man wirft deutlich weiter, aber dennoch kommen die Würmer heil an, wo sie hinsollen, weil der Wurf nicht so ruckartig ist, sondern progressiv aufbaut.

Das klingt doch gleich nach zwei Vorteilen . . .

- eigentlich doofer Grund, aber schön: die Leute machen immer große Augen, wenn man mit Multi am Strand steht und noch weit wirft

. . . und das stelle ich mir auch ganz lustig vor|rolleyes

nebenbei gibt es noch einen neuen Händler in Nordeutschland, der sich darauf spezialisiert hat

Da hätte ich auch gern die Kontaktdaten per PN

@Marcel1409

Du fischt so eine geile Rute und dann schraubst du dir ne Navi drauf? Könnte wetten das du mit ner Ulterga oder sogar mit der zu deiner Rute passenden Rolle Technium XT wesendlich weiter werfen würdest... 

Ja ja, schon eine geile Rute. Aufgrund der kleinen Ringe habe ich extra eine Rolle mit eher kleinem Spulenkopf genommen. Das funzt eigentlich ganz gut. Hatte auch hier aus dem Board den Tipp bekommen, dass es bei größeren Spulenköpfen eher zum "Stau" vor dem ersten Ring kommen kann.

Zusammengefasst:

Es müsste neben der Rolle auch eine neue Rute angeschafft werden

Die Wurftechnik ist neu zu erlernen, führt aber bei entsprechender Übung und entsprechendem Lernfortschritt dann zu größeren Weiten und zu einem schonenderen Wurf (O.K., Muschelfleisch wird trotzdem nicht halten, aber das Problem der Wattis, die gern mal in eine andere Richtung fliegen als die Montage wäre minimiert)


----------



## Marcel1409 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Ja ja, schon eine geile Rute. Aufgrund der kleinen Ringe habe ich extra eine Rolle mit eher kleinem Spulenkopf genommen. Das funzt eigentlich ganz gut. Hatte auch hier aus dem Board den Tipp bekommen, *dass es bei größeren Spulenköpfen eher zum "Stau" vor dem ersten Ring kommen kann*.



Das ist aber Quatsch... Ich fische die Surf Leader (gleiche Ringe wie Technium nur aus Titan) mit einer Ultegra und da staut gar nichts... Ab und zu mops ich mir die Technium Rollen von meinen Dad und damit fliegts noch weiter. Die technium Rute ist ja zusammen mit der T...-Rolle entwickelt. 

Und genau wegen dem geringem Spulendurchmesser würd ich mir die Navi nie aufn Brandungsstock schrauben...


----------



## Fishzilla (25. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Also das ist ist wohl falsch verstanden! Mit einer Stationärrolle wirft man weiter. Mit der Peückengefahr hat das sicherlich nicht so viel zu tun. Das kann man üben und bei der Stationärrolle kann man ja auch schnell ein schönes Büschel produzieren. Ein weiter Vorteil der Statonärrolle ist das ich "blind" werfen kann. Also auch nachts nach Gefühl ohne das Blei in der Luft zu sehen. Ein Nachteil der Stationärrolle ist meist der Rollenfuss, dr ist selten extrem stabil und wenn mal wieder eine halbe Tonne Seegrass auf der Schnur hängt verwindet sich die Rolle schon manchmal beägstigend. Bei gleicher Rute, gleichem Gewicht und 0,12er Fireline werfe ich mit der Stationärrolle fast doppeld so weit. Die Multirollen sind für kurze flache Würfe und schwere Aktionen gut.
> 
> Petri Heil!
> Jens




Ich persönlich habe leider (noch) keinen Vergleich beim Brandungsangeln zwischen Multi/Stationärrolle.
Beim Bootsangeln  sind die Multis nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Perücken auf der Stationärrolle zu 98% unbekannt, Verwindungen der Rolle noch nie beobachtet.
Wenn aber schon so viel Seegras in der Schnur ist, hast du die gleiche Krankheit am Strand wie ich.
Es wird immer dunkler#u


----------



## Ansgar (26. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

@ansgar
Aha, dass war mit bisher nicht klar. Was ist denn an den Multiruten anders? Nur die Rollenhalterung?
Alles. Die Aktion, die Beringung und manchmal auch der Rollenhalter. Mit nem normalen Fast Taper Brandungsknueppel kannst Du mit der Multi nicht vernuenftig werfen. Du brauchst ne weichere Aktion. 
Uebrigends, die Wurftechnik bei der Multi ist auch sanfter, so ruckartiges durchhaemmern wie bei der Stationaeren ist da nichts...

eigentlich doofer Grund, aber schön: die Leute machen immer große Augen, wenn man mit Multi am Strand steht und noch weit wirft

Das ist mir nicht so ganz klar? Wem geht es denn darum? Wenn Du aufmerksamkeitssuechtig bist kannst Du Dir auch ne knallneongruene Jacke anziehen oder so, dann guckt auch jeder...

Ja ja, schon eine geile Rute. Aufgrund der kleinen Ringe habe ich extra eine Rolle mit eher kleinem Spulenkopf genommen. Das funzt eigentlich ganz gut. Hatte auch hier aus dem Board den Tipp bekommen, dass es bei größeren Spulenköpfen eher zum "Stau" vor dem ersten Ring kommen kann.
Das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen? Der Nachteil der Schnurreibung an dem schmaleren Rollenkopf ist garantiert deutlich gravierender als der "Schnurstau" vor dem ersten Ring? Das halte ich fuer keinen guten Tip...

Die Wurftechnik ist neu zu erlernen, führt aber bei entsprechender Übung und entsprechendem Lernfortschritt dann zu größeren Weiten und zu einem schonenderen Wurf (O.K., Muschelfleisch wird trotzdem nicht halten, aber das Problem der Wattis, die gern mal in eine andere Richtung fliegen als die Montage wäre minimiert)

Unterschaetze die Wurftechnik nicht. Es dauert viel laenger als man denkt, bis die Wuerfe zuverlaessig so flutschen wie mit der Stationaeren. Am Anfang hoert man oft von Nervenzusammenbruechen, Vogelnestern, deutlich kuerzeren (!) Wurfweiten, usw. Ich wuerde mir so ne Kombo nur anschaffen, wenn ich da wirklich mit vollem Herzen dabei bin und den Rest meines Lebens so fischen will. Ansonsten ist die Stationaere viel komfortabler. Fische immer noch beides, aber die Tage mit der Multi werden seltener und seltener.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## FalkenFisch (26. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Nanu Ansgar, 13:46 MESZ ist doch gar nicht deine Zeit|kopfkrat

Das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen? Der Nachteil der Schnurreibung an dem schmaleren Rollenkopf ist garantiert deutlich gravierender als der "Schnurstau" vor dem ersten Ring? Das halte ich fuer keinen guten Tip...

Ich werd´das mal mit einer Rolle mit größerem Spulenkopf versuchen. So klein ist der Kopf der Navi zwar auch nicht, aber möglicherweise optimiert ein größerer Kopf den Wurf ja noch um ein paar Meter.

Unterschaetze die Wurftechnik nicht. Es dauert viel laenger als man denkt, bis die Wuerfe zuverlaessig so flutschen wie mit der Stationaeren. Am Anfang hoert man oft von Nervenzusammenbruechen

Ne ne, ich habe sogar gehörig Respekt davor. Eine meiner unangenehmen Eigenschaften ist aber eine gewisse Hartnäckigkeit . . .

Ich wuerde mir so ne Kombo nur anschaffen, wenn ich da wirklich mit vollem Herzen dabei bin und den Rest meines Lebens so fischen will

Da sehe ich auch so. Wenn, würde ich auch entsprechend Euronen investieren. Und die dann bestimmt nicht für den Schrank. . .

Das mit dem Rest des Lebens - nun ja, für den Rest des Lebens die Option zu haben, entsprechend weiter werfen zu können, wenn es nötig ist, wäre ja nicht so schlimm. Damit wäre aus meiner jetzigen Sicht ja nicht verbunden, dass ich die Stationären incl. Ruten im Schrank stehen lassen muss. Aufgrund des größeren Komforts hätten die wohl nach wie vor ihre Berechtigung (es sein denn, die Begeisterung für die Multis wäre soooo groß).

Fische immer noch beides, aber die Tage mit der Multi werden seltener und seltener.

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Wenn Du bereits werfen kannst, warum dann??

Grundsätzlich ging es mir zunächst mal um den offensichtlichen Widerspruch zwischen dem geringen Nutzungsgrad in der Praxis und der doch höheren Wurfweite sowie die im Board breits vorhandenen Erfahrungen in der Praxis. In der Folge dann um den für mich zu treibendem Aufwand.

Das ist für mich nun für den Augenblick plausibel und hinreichend beantwortet.

Wenn, würde ich mir eine solche Kombo also anschaffen, parallel aber mit der Stationären weiterfischen. Das hält das Frustrationslevel vermutlich auf einem erträglichen Niveau und sorgt nebenbei auch für einen schönen Vergleich der echten Wurfweiten. Alles Weitere wird man sehen.


----------



## heinzrch (26. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

ne knallneongruene Jacke anziehen kann jeder, mit der Multi werfen nur wenige....|supergri

> Das ist mir nicht so ganz klar? Wem geht es denn darum? Wenn Du 
> aufmerksamkeitssuechtig bist kannst Du Dir auch ne knallneongruene Jacke anziehen oder > so, dann guckt auch jeder...


----------



## Ansgar (27. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Nanu Ansgar, 13:46 MESZ ist doch gar nicht deine Zeit|kopfkrat
Ist doch Winterzeit also nur 8 Stunden=21:46, das kommt schon mal vor (ist aber in der Tat sehr selten, arbeite nur gerade mit USA - und da muss ich meine Arbeitszeit etwas anpassen...)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Wenn Du bereits werfen kannst, warum dann??

Weil ich mit meiner Sidecaster (gab mal nen Thread dazu, falls es Dich interessiert) eh noch weiter werfe... Aber ich wollte Dich nicht mit noch ner Moeglichkeit verwirren... 
Und ausserdem ist die wesentlich angenehmer im Handling als die Multi und Peruecken gibt es auch keine und das Teil ist viel robuster... Nachts ist ne Stationaere einfacher als beide andere Alternativen - aber fuer grosse Fische ist das natuerlich nichts - und mit Sand und Salz gehen weder Multi noch Stationaere besonders gut um ...  

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Koschi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Das ist aber Quatsch... Ich fische die Surf Leader (gleiche Ringe wie Technium nur aus Titan) mit einer Ultegra und da staut gar nichts... Ab und zu mops ich mir die Technium Rollen von meinen Dad und damit fliegts noch weiter.



Hö? Du wirfst mit der Technium weiter als mit der Surf Leader? Wieso?


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*



Koschi schrieb:


> Hö? Du wirfst mit der Technium weiter als mit der Surf Leader? Wieso?



Nie nich Koschi... Mit den Technium Rollen meinte ich #4:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle*

Also ich will da auch noch mal was einstreuen, um die Verwirrung zu komplettieren:

Es ist eigentlich nicht richtig, dass man für die Multi nen Besonderen Rutenblank braucht. Das sollte jeder Gute Rutenblank hinkriegen.
Diese komischen dreiteiligen Prügel, die in D üblich sind, sind aber natürlich keine guten Blanks. Gut ist ein Blank, wenn das Muschelfleisch und Butterkrebse sich nach dem Werfen noch am Haken befinden. Da verkacken diese dreiteiligen Dinger nahezu immer. 
Nen Guter Rutenblank ist 2-Teilig (meist ungleichmässige Teilung) , hat ein Bretthartes Unterteil und eine sanfte spitze.

Riesennachteil der Multi ist, dass man nachts sehr viel übung braucht, und nen Knicklicht an die Rolle basteln sollte. In D wird nun aber meist Nachts gefischt...

Riesenvorteil ist, dass man nicht an der Bremse rumfummeln muss fürs Werfen. Keine Fingerschnitte und keine abgerissenen Grossfische wegen unaufmerksamkeit. (Gut, Grossfische in D ist eh nicht)

Weiter braucht man auch ohne die Bremsproblemik keine Angst um appe Finger zu haben, hochstens um verbrannte Daumen 
(Kernlederstreifen unter den Rollenfuss klemmen hilft perfekt)

Wenn man weiss wie's geht ist das Multiwerfen eher einfach. Problem ist kaum einer weiss wie's geht in D. 
So:
"Mechanische Bremse so einstellen dass bei waagerechter Rutenhaltung bei leichtem Wippen der köder ca 25cm sachte sinkt"
Verbiegt man beim Brandungsangeln die Spulenachse, wenn nicht vorher was anderes zerbröselt...
Mechanische Bremse ist beim Brandungsangeln eh viel zu schwach um irgendwas rauszureissen, die kann man gleich ganz abschalten.

Gute Multis fürs Brandungsangeln sind a gross und stabil und haben b eine >6:1 Übersetzung und c eine leichte Spule. 
Damit überholen die in der Einholgeschwindigkeit zwar keine High-End-Statonären, aber nen Meter ziehen die auch ca. ein. Das ist mehr als sämtliche Stationären in den 80ern schafften und auch heute noch ne gute Hausnummer.

Nen Bügel der Umschlägt ist bei Multis auch nicht möglich, Normal ist für den Freilauf nur die Handschaltung vorgesehen.

Nachteil: man muss die schnur per Hand verlegen beim Einholen. Und ne Multi braucht etwas mehr zuwendung in sachen Lagerölen.

UND WICHTIG:
Wer meint, dass er sich ne Multi kauft, etwas übt und dann mehr Wurfweite erreicht hat da was nicht verstanden. Wer mit der Stationären 100m kommt, kommt mit der Multi auch nicht signifikant weiter, weil sein Wurfstil einfach zu schlecht ist. Mit der Multi kann man im extrembereich noch was rauskitzeln, weil denen die Spulenrandreibung der Stationären bei leerer Spule fehlt.

Man kann aber deswegen dickere Schnüre Fischen, das hat kaum auswirkungen auf die Weite. 50er Hauptschnur wäre also kein Problem und an schroffen Felsküsten echt brauchbar. Von der Spule Springen kann auch nichts.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

